# Anyone have CLEAN sheep jokes?



## wooly1s (Jun 30, 2009)

Would love to have some clean sheep jokes to tell...Does anyone know any?


----------



## parjackson (Jun 4, 2010)

Wow...there's no such thing as a clean sheep joke?


----------



## Eliza (Jun 4, 2010)

that's cause sheep are so baaaad


----------



## parjackson (Jun 4, 2010)

Ouch


----------

